# ATI 5000 series card owners club



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Precisely as the thread states!

Thought it be better to consolidate any information about the cards in one place. 
If you have any problems with the cards, this is the place to ask for help or if you just want to share your benchmarks/over-clocks feel free!

If you would like your cards/ overclocks added as well as your name, just ask as you join or change your cards! : ]






Key: 
*C *= Current Clocks
*B *= Bench mark clocks



> *Member list*:
> *Myself*: XFX ATI Radeon HD5770 1gb *C*= 960Mhz/stock
> *Total Choas*: 2x 5850
> *Choas Killa*: HIS HD5870
> ...


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 5, 2010)

I have 2 5850's and have to say they rock.  Best card ATI has made since the 9500 Non Pro IMO...


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was initially disappointed by my 5770 due to the crappy stock cooling ( and difficulty of changing the cooling due to 43mm mounting holes) how ever I've been running it @960 mhz and I've got to say, feels a bout as powerful as 4890 at that speed!

Nice : ]


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 6, 2010)

how much did you buy 5770?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2010)

I think I belong here, I've owned too many of these cards, but they rock!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> how much did you buy 5770?



I got mine for £110 via a forum member here, so only £20 saving or so but card is brand new anyway : ]


----------



## lemode (Mar 6, 2010)

2 5850 Toxics and I just traded a co worker 2 HIS 5850s for a a vapor x 5870 and some cash.

I belong here!


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have an XFX 5850 Black Edition I guess im in.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 6, 2010)

Technically on my 2nd 5870.  First was Asus reference that had to be RMA'd, now running Sapphire Toxic.

Does anyone know a software solution that will push it past the CCC limit of 900mhz?  I wouldn't mind doing a new BIOS RBE style but would like to have software to test settings before something that permanent.

It's non-reference so MSI afterburner won't go beyond the 900mhz cap.  Voltage adjustment is also not available...


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 6, 2010)

Two Asus 5850's here.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 6, 2010)

2 5850's toxics, ill take a seat


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Technically on my 2nd 5870.  First was Asus reference that had to be RMA'd, now running Sapphire Toxic.
> 
> Does anyone know a software solution that will push it past the CCC limit of 900mhz?  I wouldn't mind doing a new BIOS RBE style but would like to have software to test settings before something that permanent.
> 
> It's non-reference so MSI afterburner won't go beyond the 900mhz cap.  Voltage adjustment is also not available...





Have you tried GPU clock tool? Was the only thing that could push my non ref 4850 past 750mhz.

Adding peoples names to list in first post just like all the other clubs.


----------



## Lubna (Mar 6, 2010)

I have Two Sapphire ATi AMD HD5870 Vapor-X 1GB OC






My best regards


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome everyone by the way, hopefully we can make this a 5000 series gold mine for information and trouble shooting : ]


I understand most clubs have a club logo, I'm useless at graphics these days but if someone else wants to make one go nuts!

I'm not the leader of the club after all, I just made the thread XD


----------



## r9 (Mar 6, 2010)

I`m not to sure in the quality of 5xxx series. Maybe later models that would go true more improved manufacturing process. So far I`v had two defective cards one ASUS 5750 and the current one Sapphire 5750. First one was not stable at lower 2D clock(I say lower because it has 2 2D clocks) would defect on 2D work or just watching desktop.
And the second one every time that powerplay changes the clocks the screen stutters.
They are great overclockers low power consuming and cold running. But some of them especially first batches would suffer from imperfection of the 40nm manufacturing.
If some one have the same problem http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=116057 it shows how to save preset that edit it to lock clock. It also can be done with ATi tray tools and for some with MSI afterburner-did not work for me. Many on the net were complaining on low FPS that is mainly because of poor detection from the power play so if in the game 2D video is showing the card can lower the clocks and when the game continues in 3D the clocks don`t change. And because the voltage is also lowered can lead also to instability besides low FPS.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 6, 2010)

Yesterday i boght a gigabyte 5770 reference .The cooler seems a litle noisier than that on 4850 also reference ,and has some kind of disturbing buzz .


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

DarkOCean said:


> Yesterday i boght a gigabyte 5770 reference .The cooler seems a litle noisier than that on 4850 also reference ,and has some kind of disturbing buzz .




RMA it you've got a faulty fan, mine doesn't make this noise ( I have sensitive hearing so would notice such a thing too)


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a HIS 5770 and love it. Just starting to test some overclocks. Ive had it at 875/1225 so far, not much but it will come. I hear a lot said about the reference coolers being loud, mine is almost silent unless you take it up over 55%. I can game all day long with the fan set @ 30%.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just set mine straight to the CC max, give it a go, worst that can happen is the next game you play will crash ( or system will crash) but you can't cause any damage : ]

If it does crash just knock down the overclock by ten and try playing a game again.


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a HIS5870 at the moment but soon to get a second one


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a Sapphire 5870 watercooled right now.

MSI Afterburner allows you to take the card as far as you want and enables voltage control. FYI


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 12, 2010)

CF 5770s; XFX and HIS.


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess i belong to this group. I just bought a Sapphire Vapor-x 5870!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Added to list : ]

Feel free to post up benches and such like in this thread guys.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2010)

XFX 5850 here


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Added.

Guys reckon I should list cards by names? Was thinking with how often we update or change hardware it may not be worth my time lol


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I'm not updating this one soon (Hmm, I've said that before)


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay well, hows about a nice happy medium, will list your card if you request it to be so : ]

Since you won't be updating yours soon ( with any luck! ha ha) I'll add yours next to your name.


Can also list overclocks in the same place on request .


----------



## MickNat (Mar 12, 2010)

2 5770's crossfire here


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

XFX 5850 XXX edition,  two days old!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Added both your names, let me know if you want cards listed too.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> I have 2 5850's and have to say they rock.  Best card ATI has made since the 9500 Non Pro IMO...



Totally agree, I think I got the last unlockable one at newegg when they had them.  The X800 GTO flashed to an 850 wasn't too shabby either.

Anyway, add me with the XFX 5870 XXX Edition!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Done and done sah.

I'll be making an investment in after market cooling by thermalright for my 5770 soon ( thermalright v2, 80mm all copper heatpipe heatsink) then I'm going to see if can do 1ghz and beyond XD


----------



## MickNat (Mar 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Done and done sah.
> 
> I'll be making an investment in after market cooling by thermalright for my 5770 soon ( thermalright v2, 80mm all copper heatpipe heatsink) then I'm going to see if can do 1ghz and beyond XD



What have you managed to hit so far? I think I can do 940ish on both cores just in CCC, any more than that with no voltage and it craps out on me. 

And how easy is MSI afterburner for adjusting voltage? I really wouldnt mind running these puppie's at 1ghz which from what I have seen is very possible.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 12, 2010)

i should be in this list too,XFX 5750 512MB edition with 750/1300 clock speed.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2010)

MickNat said:


> What have you managed to hit so far? I think I can do 940ish on both cores just in CCC, any more than that with no voltage and it craps out on me.
> 
> And how easy is MSI afterburner for adjusting voltage? I really wouldnt mind running these puppie's at 1ghz which from what I have seen is very possible.





Mines running @ 960* mhz on stock volts, not bothered with the ram as I find the difference is negligible in actual gaming.

As for msi afterburner its very easy, how ever if your not using a msi card you'll need to do 

This

* I imagine I can do 1ghz on stock volts but haven't got round to using anything but Catalyst on the card so far. (960 is max I can go on the slider)


----------



## MickNat (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool, might give that a bash this weekend as I have no Mrs about due to work  haven't been able to tinker or do any gaming for a while now, need to make the time these days.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 12, 2010)

Asus Hd5770


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 12, 2010)

add me please

BarbaricSoul: XFX 5870 capable of 950/1250 but just no need right now


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 12, 2010)

I see a lot of 5k series X-fire users here does anyone have problem with Bc2

With AI on

70-90 fps weapons and water flash consistently

with AI off

40-50 fps everything is perfect. 


All settings and resolution maxed. 
Tried 10.2 and 10.3 preview.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm using 10.2, haven't noticed any flicker like I did in the beta. Dual 5870's on 790FX here. Getting 55-90FPS @ 5760x1080, 4xAA, 16xAF, 955BE @ stock.


----------



## highroller8 (Mar 15, 2010)

hi i have a sapphire 5970 oc and i have had it for 2 months so i got a water block and kit for the card 1 month ago !! WOW I LOVE THIS CARD RUNS GREAT GOT 60 FRAMES AND UP!!
scores were 20000 range and every thing ran cool just every thing i wont!!

well then 2 weeks ago i turn my computer on and i then i whas 45 frames a second and nothing more WHAT THE F***!!!! so i installed the new drivers nothing still 45 installed every driver there is for this card i installed it correct and uninstalled it correct so i herd about the bios flash for the card i have the software to do it but i wonted to no if this is going to work first the card runs every game i have but i only get 45 frames in game and out PLEASE HELP ME I DONT WONT TO BUY A NOTHER ONE !!!

my pc 
ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard 
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 
Thermaltake ArmorPlus(Armor+) VH6000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb over clocked to 4.0g
APEVIA WARLOCK POWER ATX-WA900W
and 2 bigwater760is
with koolance water block for the 5970 the really nice crome one 
and koolance fluid green


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 15, 2010)

jasper1605: Sapphire 5850 Toxic 935/1330/1.088v


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 16, 2010)

CAT 10.3 (non whql) out tomorrow 

http://twitter.com/CatalystMaker


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 16, 2010)

Sapphire 5850 
played around with it, benchmarked back in octobet 2009




playing games at 900mhz core if needed, stock ram


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Using a simple system so I can include bench mark clocks and current clocks, let me know if its clear etc or if you have a better idea.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 17, 2010)

good thought, how about 
Name: Setup Brand Model current clocks Bench clocks
example| pantherx12: x1 XFX 5770 C 960/1000 B 1010/1100
so same as before but with x1(number of cards) somewhere

_____________________________


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I could deal with that : ]


Everyone has now been added* Everyone who mentioned clocks I tried to add as well. Let me know if I missed anything.




* Asides Nimmer and Cadaveca, Nimmer was here to ask for help and I think Cad was just answering him rather then joining group.

Correct me if I'm wrong of course.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

My cards are stock, 2x XFX XXX. Haven't pushed them much, benched @ 1025/1325.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1969420


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 17, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I think I could deal with that : ]
> 
> 
> Everyone has now been added* Everyone who mentioned clocks I tried to add as well. Let me know if I missed anything.
> ...



I would like to join the 5k series club *and* would like some help 
I love BC2 and like the TPU server, but dont like graphical glitches involved. 
There is a BC2 patch and 10.3a today so tonight (HOPEFULLY) will be great gaming night.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay adding you to list now : ]

As for help the group is still pretty new so it could be better to make a new thread in the graphics card section specific to your problem : ]


*edit*

Link for easy access

http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=58


----------



## highroller8 (Mar 17, 2010)

hi i have a sapphire 5970 oc and i have had it for 2 months so i got a water block and kit for the card 1 month ago !! WOW I LOVE THIS CARD RUNS GREAT GOT 60 FRAMES AND UP!!
scores were 20000 range and every thing ran cool just every thing i wont!!

well then 2 weeks ago i turn my computer on and i then i whas 45 frames a second and nothing more WHAT THE F***!!!! so i installed the new drivers nothing still 45 installed every driver there is for this card i installed it correct and uninstalled it correct so i herd about the bios flash for the card i have the software to do it but i wonted to no if this is going to work first the card runs every game i have but i only get 45 frames in game and out PLEASE HELP ME I DONT WONT TO BUY A NOTHER ONE !!!

my pc 
ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard 
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 
Thermaltake ArmorPlus(Armor+) VH6000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb over clocked to 4.0g
APEVIA WARLOCK POWER ATX-WA900W
and 2 bigwater760is
with koolance water block for the 5970 the really nice crome one 
and koolance fluid green


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

highroller8 said:


> hi i have a sapphire 5970 oc and i have had it for 2 months so i got a water block and kit for the card 1 month ago !! WOW I LOVE THIS CARD RUNS GREAT GOT 60 FRAMES AND UP!!
> scores were 20000 range and every thing ran cool just every thing i wont!!
> 
> well then 2 weeks ago i turn my computer on and i then i whas 45 frames a second and nothing more WHAT THE F***!!!! so i installed the new drivers nothing still 45 installed every driver there is for this card i installed it correct and uninstalled it correct so i herd about the bios flash for the card i have the software to do it but i wonted to no if this is going to work first the card runs every game i have but i only get 45 frames in game and out PLEASE HELP ME I DONT WONT TO BUY A NOTHER ONE !!!
> ...



You already posted the same thing on the previous page. 
So please don't spam, people will reply you you when they reply to you. 

By the way, RMA the card with whom ever you bought it from, simple as that. : ]


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 17, 2010)

*Panther*, can I be in? 

*@ highroller8* lol yes you also posted something similar in the 5970 Clubhouse thread, I asked you some questions but you never replied...
Firstly, which game are you speaking about?
Be sure to test with the same game... most games will get over 60 fps but don't expect Crysis to be the same. The resolution you play at makes a difference as well.

*To know if your card is ok, run a 3dmark test or Unigine benchmark, and compare your score with that of others who have a 5970.*


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> *Panther*, can I be in?





No go away! 




Adding you now


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 17, 2010)

10.3a Catalyst fixes all BC2 crossfire problems for me Good driver!


----------



## highroller8 (Mar 18, 2010)

it dose it in every game it runs 45 and lower for every game even live for speed and if u dont no that game its really old but still a fun game but eny way ya im going to wate a littile and im going to install it back into my computer and try this 10.3 beta driver i found it work really well for my 4870x2 but i will see if it will work ???? and if not im going to flash the video card and if that dosent work i dont no im giveing up i payed 800 bucks for this card i have had it for 4 months and has had the original heat sink and fan for 1 month i have had it water cooled the reast i really want this to work ahahahahahahhaha i have been on this for 1 month now and my 4870x2 is not the same as the GREAT 5970 i really love this card i really need help im on 20 diffrent formus and no one will help me ahahahahhahahahahahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 18, 2010)

Just bought a Sapphire 5850 Toxic a week ago.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote from a 10.3 article for for crossfire users

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1253/9/


"The ATI Catalyst 10.3 drivers bring what we feel is the full potential of the ATI Radeon HD 5870 graphics card to the market. It's almost like AMD was holding back driver performance for just this occasion, but when we confronted AMD and asked them if there was any truth to that, they admittedly denied it and claimed that it was just a fluke that had great timing. During our conversation with AMD this morning, we also got a heads up that in the next few days an ATI Crossfire profile update is in the works for Battlefield2: Bad Company that will increase performance by up to 75%! 

"We are also getting ready an Crossfire profile update ready to post in the next few days that will improve performance even more. For example rumor has it that Battlefield2: Bad Company will see an FPS increase from 40 to 70" AMD PR""

AMD totaly holding back performance waiting for match against fermi.


----------



## rpsgc (Mar 18, 2010)

In the club!

Sapphire HD 5850.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

hopfully i will be in the club soon!


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 18, 2010)

hey panther, i dont see u in the list do i need glasses?
_____________________________


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 18, 2010)

*@ Bravesoul*: which panther are you referring to? 



highroller8 said:


> it dose it in every game it runs 45 and lower for every game even live for speed and if u dont no that game its really old but still a fun game but eny way ya im going to wate a littile and im going to install it back into my computer and try this 10.3 beta driver i found it work really well for my 4870x2 but i will see if it will work ???? and if not im going to flash the video card and if that dosent work i dont no im giveing up i payed 800 bucks for this card i have had it for 4 months and has had the original heat sink and fan for 1 month i have had it water cooled the reast i really want this to work ahahahahahahhaha i have been on this for 1 month now and my 4870x2 is not the same as the GREAT 5970 i really love this card i really need help im on 20 diffrent formus and no one will help me ahahahahhahahahahahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What are the rest of your system specs? I hope you aren't running this on a Pentium IV?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey panther, in the list near my name can you put my card in, cheers, its the HIS HD5870 

PS. you spelt my name wrong


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2010)

Fixing/adding new people now 


I'm listed as "myself" right at the top


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2010)

I have two 5850's and a XFX 5770. Panther, you were right about the cooler on the 5770. Not very good. Not bad, but it isn't even close to the coolers on the 5850's. I'm now waiting for a more powerful single GPU ATi card to replace the 5850's, I kind of want some motherboard slots back.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooo i want to join, i got an xfx 5870 xxx edition, currently at 1050/1300 1.25v on the afterburner settings,  i'll post screens pics and benches in a bit.. i just litterally got this thing installed


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll join.... Sapphire HD5850  775/1010mhz (using catalyst overdrive, havent volted it or anything)


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine's a Vapor-X 5770. Got hooked on the low temps, and I'm never going back! Stock speeds 860 / 1200
Could you add me please?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Someone should remake this thread so it can be kept updated.

Leaving TPU, It's just not pleasant posting here any-more.

I might still be around on general nonsense if you want to get in touch : ]

Seeyas.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2010)

Count me in, 2x XFX 5850 Black Edition in Crossfire.


----------



## Abir053 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a Sapphire 5870 and it's a kick ass performer


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 16, 2010)

im in for sure! HD5770  running 975 core with 1.137v and 1300mhz mem ill work on posting up some benches here in a couple days. i know im thread necroing but i just got this one and am pretty impressed its almost as fast as my gtx 280 but with DX11, so impressed in fact that I may get another if I could find one that is refrence design rev1 cooler not that weird egg shaped cooler thay put on them later, OH and 2 crossfire legs on it if it were the right price, maybe even in trade for my GTX280????


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 25, 2010)

Add me to please 

HIS HD5770 Fan 1GB @ 940MHz core 1275MHz mem and an ghetto fan MOD


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't run this any-more guys.

I went away for like 4-5 months or something, I even said just a few posts up that someone else should create the group lol

I don't have time to run it unfortunately :]


----------



## chevy350 (Nov 26, 2010)

Recently upgraded to a MSI 5770....stock settings are doing just fine for now


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 27, 2010)

heres mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










dual hd5770 msi and sapphire


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 28, 2010)

nice setup


----------



## Brilford Wimley (Nov 28, 2010)

I have an XFX XXX Edition (factory overclock) 5870. I have to say that it is the biggest POS ever.

I have had nothing but problems with it since I got it. Today, after having it sit on a shelf for about 2 months, I finally sent it back to XFX. Hopefully they will make things right. 

In the meantime, I have been totally enjoying my old Radeon 4830.  It plays like a dream in comparison. No strange visuals, no artifacting, no BSOD, no more b.s..  Big deal if I can't play Crysis at "super-duper blow you away" settings. I like my quiet, efficient, li'l 4830. I can even overclock it and play Left 4 Dead 2 on high settings, getting very good frame rates at 1920x1080! Not bad.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know a way of unlocking voltage on a NON reference 5870?


----------



## MagnumForce (Dec 23, 2010)

I own 2 XFX 5770 running  955/1300@1.20v. Modded stock cooler.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2010)

I figured it out.just use Trixx it works on my xfx non ref 5870  1000/1250 @ 1.2v


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 1 GiB at 5850 speeds (725/1000).  It's not stable at stock.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2010)

whats good voltage for 5870 overclocking? maybe a balance between good clocks and heat?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 23, 2010)

i think im in.. xfx 5770@ stock core/memory


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 23, 2010)

Count me in plzzz !


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2010)

what happened to that 5770? looks like it was left out in a hailstorm


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what happened to that 5770? looks like it was left out in a hailstorm



CLICK ME and YOU WILL SEE WHAT THE REAL HAPPENED


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 23, 2010)

perhaps an before and after shot 

but looks good now though nice n clean 

me I just removed the stupid lookin Egg shroud on mine


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks man..  Removing the shroud, dropped my temps by 2-3C   Still looking for a better cooler though.

Naked 5750


----------



## meran (Jan 5, 2011)

last week i bought used toxic 5850 over new 6850 to replace my old good 8800gt


----------



## meran (Jan 5, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Does anyone know a way of unlocking voltage on a NON reference 5870?



try trixx utility


----------



## meran (Jan 5, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Thanks man..  Removing the shroud, dropped my temps by 2-3C   Still looking for a better cooler though.
> 
> Naked 5750
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110105/Naked 5750.jpg



wow look at the cooler fins this card wont even heat at all


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2011)

Visiontek 5850 here, will get screenies later


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 5, 2011)

well can anyone else with hd5770's in crossfire confirm that the pc freezes when you change voltage on the gpu's?? and crossfire scaling is only like 45% in most everything?? I had to flash my cards to identical bios' JUST so I could overclock them because with their stock bios the pc crashed when I would click "apply" on any gpu overclocking program I tried them all.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 5, 2011)

I think the thread starter forgot and update the name have an 5000 series card..


----------



## Silverel (Jan 5, 2011)

Picked up a Sapphire 5870 Cypress XT from Newegg for 230$. SAPPHIRE 100281-3SR Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1G...

Should be a pretty big upgrade from my 4830's if the charts don't lie.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 6, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> well can anyone else with hd5770's in crossfire confirm that the pc freezes when you change voltage on the gpu's?? and crossfire scaling is only like 45% in most everything?? I had to flash my cards to identical bios' JUST so I could overclock them because with their stock bios the pc crashed when I would click "apply" on any gpu overclocking program I tried them all.




I'll give it ago as soon as my new HIS HD5770 arrives  same maker different HSF on it I'd suppose a different BIOS on the card aswell it being newer than the one I have although I don't have the stock BIOS on the old card either ... We'll see how it goes


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 6, 2011)

ASUS 5770 CuCore.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 6, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I'll give it ago as soon as my new HIS HD5770 arrives  same maker different HSF on it I'd suppose a different BIOS on the card aswell it being newer than the one I have although I don't have the stock BIOS on the old card either ... We'll see how it goes



well i think it was an issue with rev 1 cards but idk


----------



## NAVI_Z (Jan 14, 2011)

hey all. add me to the list. got an xfx 5870 xxx edition. it came factory oc'd at 900;1300 but unstable at best. had to underclock to stock 5870 settings(800;1200). no problems since.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 14, 2011)

XFX HD 5770 / Stock 850 /1200  bench 960/1300





Sapphire HD 5770 / Stock 860/1200 Bench 960/1300


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2011)

hmmmm Fatal why do your GPUz screenies not show a tick in the Direct compute 5.0 box


----------



## ComradeSader (Jan 14, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> hmmmm Fatal why do your GPUz screenies not show a tick in the Direct compute 5.0 box



If his DX11 doesn't work for some stupid reason (_I've had this problem, format fixed for those interested_), it won't show ticks in the Direct Compute 5.0 box. That could be why.

Also add me to the list; two ASUS 5850's in Crossfire (_see specs_).


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2011)

one would asume that directX 11 is working just fine if an 3Dmark11 bench run was posted


----------



## HXL492 (Jan 16, 2011)

Although it may be a bit to late but anyways 
I have the HIS HD 5770 Fan 1GB


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive just bought another 5850 for some bitchin crossfire awesomeness


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 17, 2011)

HXL492 said:


> Although it may be a bit to late but anyways
> I have the HIS HD 5770 Fan 1GB



It's never to late I had an HD5770 from HIS and now I have two in CF


----------

